
Show HN: I made this tool to convert photos into PDF file. No uploads needed - roborock
http://photopdf.com
======
roborock
Currently support: multiple pages, photo resizing and positioning, photo
overlapping, automatic layout, mobile device, local processing/user privacy -
photos do not leave the device.

------
srikondoji
Tried it, didn't work on my iPhone.

~~~
roborock
Thanks for trying it. What browser and which version of IOS you are running? I
have tested it using Safari on iphones with IOS 7 and IOS 10. Both work fine.
If it is a bug, I should be able to fix it quickly.

~~~
srikondoji
Ah. I am on iPhone 6s using safari

------
crossbowerbt
Very nice ;)

~~~
roborock
Thank you!

